# Steel covered parking



## Idaho painter (Apr 7, 2021)

Working on a proposal for a few very large steel covered parking canopies. Appx 600’ x 50’ each. Painting underside of canopies and all beams and columns. Oil primer and oil topcoats. Anybody have any info on average sqft and linear feet prices on this. Definitely a first for me. Thanks


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Yes, I have sqft. prices for MY business. They would do you exactly no good though. It's based on my labor, material, overhead & profit--taking into account my process, equipment, products used, my cost for those products, condition of the steel, level of prep needed to meet spec, lift rentals, as well as overall logistics in their entirety. 

Either:
A. Know your numbers to make an informed decision.
B. Find someone who's doing the exact same project with the exact same details; using the exact same products they get for the exact same price on steel in the exact same condition with the exact same logistics, renting the exact same lifts at the exact same cost as you, and has the exact same operating costs & profit margins as you, then ask them real nice for advice.
C. Take a WAG, _(Wild Ass Guess)._

Good Luck.

Thanks for posting on _PaintTalk.com_. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this pricing thread - Pricing, Estimating and Success.
_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the commercial and residential painting industries.

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Wait. Is there another Idaho Painter?!


----------

